# Hand Painted Pet Portraits



## petportraitsbysusan (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi my name is Susan and i have a Pet Portraits business.

All portraits are and paint painted from your chosen photograph.

Great for presents with Christmas coming up! Or even just to treat yourself.

Prices are -
10x12 - £125
11x14 - £150
16x20 - £200
and if orders placed before 10/11/18 i can guarantee you will receive these before Christmas.

I have attached some pictures to show you my work. If you mention the pet forum when placing your order you will receive a 10% discount.


----------

